# Squat amber 7-up - Dallas Texas



## Screwtop (Oct 27, 2018)

I bought this today in Ohio. I have seen some expensive ones on eBay before. I got this one for $25. I believe these were made in the 30's and are hard to find. Can anybody give me a price estimate? Just out of curiosity you know.

Also, is there any info on these types of bottles you can spare?


----------



## Eric (Oct 27, 2018)

The best way to find the going price is eBay "sold" listings.. that shows what folks are actually paying not asking.... nice bottle .. I think you got a deal.


----------



## ACLbottles (Oct 28, 2018)

I'd say you did pretty well for $25! You could probably get 3 times that without too much difficulty if you were to sell it, possibly a bit more. Great find!

Like you said, these squat amber ACLs were used in the late '30s and even into the early '40s. The variation from Houston seems to be the most common variant; you don't see as many from Dallas.


----------



## Screwtop (Oct 28, 2018)

It was actually listed for $40. I did a lot of bargaining, and horsetrading for this one. I saw somewhere, I can't remember where, that there were bubble variants in some of the bottles. This one has eight. A later bottle I have has seven. Does this mean anything?


----------



## Screwtop (Oct 28, 2018)

Also, does the double stamp mean anything? I like being informed of what I have.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 28, 2018)

Looks like an Owens-Illinois from 1938. Double stamp was just a machine error. Doesn't make a huge difference unless a buyer finds that more interesting.


----------



## Screwtop (Oct 28, 2018)

Here are some more pics


----------



## acls (Oct 29, 2018)

I agree with everyone.....1938, Dallas being more desirable than Houston.  From my experience the amber 7ups in good shape are $75 bottles.  I have seen them go for more and for less, but $75 is usually where they fall.


----------



## acls (Oct 29, 2018)

...and the 8 bubble labels are earlier than the 7 bubble labels.


----------



## ACLbottles (Oct 29, 2018)

Screwtop said:


> It was actually listed for $40. I did a lot of bargaining, and horsetrading for this one. I saw somewhere, I can't remember where, that there were bubble variants in some of the bottles. This one has eight. A later bottle I have has seven. Does this mean anything?



As acls said, the 7ups with eight bubbles are earlier and harder to find than those with seven bubbles. 7ups from around 1940 and later will have seven bubbles for the most part. There are some exceptions, but that's generally what I've noticed.


----------



## SODABOB (Oct 31, 2018)

Screwtop

Nice bottle - great price

The most valuable of the Amber 7ups is the one from San Diego, Ca. dated 1935 and 1936. But because they are considered regional, most collectors aren't as interested in them or willing to pay the price. A near-mint San Diego amber (if you can even find one in that condition) will start at a minimum of about $500. I have seen poor examples with damaged labels sell for $150+ .. So if anyone who reads this ever finds a San Diego amber in near-mint condition and its priced less than about $300, I know about a dozen local collectors who would gladly pay for it in the $500+ price range - but it would have to be in mint or near-mint condition to get that amount. 

The attached image is an example of a San Diego amber in average condition and would likely sell for about $300.

The attached chart was compiled by Cecil Munsey (who I consider to be the "Grandfather" of bottle collecting)  Notice that the San Diego bottle is the only one listed as "standard" which is similar to the typical shape of your average 7up bottle. The others on the list are listed as "Stubby" which is the same as a "Squat" - The list indicates where they originated and when - however, the list has been revised over the years with more examples surfacing with dates later than 1939. I believe the latest date currently known for a "Stubby" is either 1941 or 1942. San Diego was the only location that ever distributed a "Standard" and was made by the Owens-Illinois Glass Company. 

Have a fun Halloween 

Bob


----------



## SODABOB (Nov 1, 2018)

I had this in my photo files and thought I'd share it to confirm the 1942 date for a Houston, Texas ACL Stubby / Squat. I believe its a eight-bubble with an embossed neck label. 

By the way, for those who are familiar with the so-called "Dot Codes" on Owens-Illinois bottles, the Dot *only appears on soda bottles *and not on other types of Owens-Illinois bottles. Additionally, the Dot on soda bottles have only been seen on bottles dated between 1940 and 1946. In this particular example we see a *2. *for 1942. As far as I know, this is the latest of the Amber 7ups.

Also notice that its double stamped. ???


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Nov 2, 2018)

Screwtop said:


> I bought this today in Ohio. I have seen some expensive ones on eBay before. I got this one for $25. I believe these were made in the 30's and are hard to find. Can anybody give me a price estimate? Just out of curiosity you know.
> 
> Also, is there any info on these types of bottles you can spare?
> 
> View attachment 185311View attachment 185312View attachment 185313



Wow! You did real good for $25. Great condition too. Someday I hope to find one of these.


----------



## Screwtop (Nov 3, 2018)

GLASSHOPPER55 said:


> Wow! You did real good for $25. Great condition too. Someday I hope to find one of these.




I had a Ironton Ohio Hutchinson bottle in my  hand and I was about to buy it, then I saw the 7-UP bottle in the corner of my eye. I just about threw the bottle I had in my hand out the window, lol!


----------



## Screwtop (Nov 16, 2018)

Is it hard to find these in this condition? And which one is harder to find, tall, or squat version?


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Nov 16, 2018)

Since I'm from extreme Northern Indiana, these are as scarce as hen's teeth.


----------



## Screwtop (Nov 20, 2018)

GLASSHOPPER55 said:


> Since I'm from extreme Northern Indiana, these are as scarce as hen's teeth.



Rare as hens teeth, ha ha! I have heard that from only one person before - a friend in R.I. It's a really nice bottle and I am just glad I got a killer deal on it.


----------



## SODABOB (Nov 20, 2018)

Screwtop said:


> Is it hard to find these in this condition? And which one is harder to find, tall, or squat version?



Screwtop


I'm not sure what you mean by "tall" version, but if you are referring to the standard version from San Diego, I'd say the San Diego bottle is the rarest. It was only produced in San Diego and only for about a year or two (1935-36). The stubby/squat bottles were produced for several years (1936-1942) from several different locations. Like I said earlier, a mint or near-mint San Diego bottle could easily net $500 or more locally. There are probably 100 squat versions to every 1 San Diego standard versions. I believe there are several squats currently on eBay.


----------



## SODABOB (Nov 20, 2018)

Speaking of amber soda bottles from San Diego, the "30 Below" pictured here is the rarest of the rare. I live in the San Diego area and know local collectors who have been looking for one of these for years without success. One collector I know will gladly pay $1,000 for an example in mint to near-mint condition. If anyone who reads this ever comes across one, please send me a PM and I will find a top buyer for you. I bought one several years ago for $75 that had about 50% label loss and then turned around and sold it locally for $150. It depicts an Eskimo in one corner as seen here and a penguin in the opposite corner (not seen). It was some type of lithiated beverage similar to 7up. I believe it was developed to compete with 7up. Hence the opposite-sounding name; 30 vs 7 and Below vs Up


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 21, 2018)

Beautiful one!


----------

